# Have You Bought Skis/Snowboards on eBay From a Seller in Aspen?



## thetrailboss (Apr 16, 2019)

You might want to read this if you bought anything from a seller named, "sportandski":  

https://www.aspentimes.com/news/cops-former-city-councilman-stole-2-4-million-from-aspen-skiing-co/

He stole $2.4 million in gear from Aspen SkiCo and resold it on eBay.  He even was nice enough to charge Aspen for the boxes to send his goods to buyers.  :lol:


----------



## prsboogie (Apr 24, 2019)

I have made a purchase or two from them over the past several years, OOPS!! [emoji41]

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using AlpineZone mobile app


----------

